# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  PSA-Wert, jenseits von gut + böse.

## goedeke

Hallo Gemeinde !

Wollte mal fragen ob es Erfahrungswerte gibt oder hier jemand den gleichen Wert diagnostiziert bekam?

Kurz die Eckdaten:

Bin 74, nicht gebrechlich, im Gegenteil, keine Krankheiten, keine Medikamente, lese noch jeden Text ohne Brille, fahre wenn erforderlich auch mal eine Nacht mit dem Auto durch und auch kleinere Rallye's.

Nun zum Thema: war vor ca. 14 Tagen bei der Blutabnahme, in diesem Zuge wurde eher zufällig der PSA-Wert gemessen -- 145,50 -- . Eine Untersuchung durch den Urologen, Tastung, ergab, eine Vergrößerung und Verhärtung der  Prostata. Diese Diagnose wurde vor 3 Tagen bei einer Biopsie, wenn ich richtig gezählt habe 20 Stanzen, durch den behandelten Arzt bestätigt. 

Meine Frage, gibt es dazu etwas zu sagen? Mir ist schon klar, eine Aussage bedürfe des Befundes, aber eventuelle Erfahrungswerte wären schon mal ganz gut.

Ich denke mal, eine OP wird unvermeidlich sein, jedoch welche Möglichkeiten der Behandlung wären noch sinnvoll?

Danke für Eure zahlreichen Antworten.

Gruß  goedeke

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo goedeke,



> Diese Diagnose wurde vor 3 Tagen bei einer Biopsie, wenn ich richtig gezählt habe 20 Stanzen, durch den behandelten Arzt bestätigt.


Welche Diagnose? Du hast keine genannt, nur die Feststellung, dass die Prostata vergrößert und verhärtet ist.

Ralf

----------


## goedeke

> Hallo goedeke,
> 
> Welche Diagnose? Du hast keine genannt, nur die Feststellung, dass die Prostata vergrößert und verhärtet ist.
> 
> Ralf


Hello !

Mehr habe ich im Moment nicht. Genaueres kann ich Euch erst mitteilen, wenn das Untersuchungsergebnis vorliegt. Im Laufe der nächsten Woche wird ein genaues Ergebnis vorliegen.

Ich bin auf dem Gebiet halt noch ein Neuling, daher verzeiht mir meine laienhafte Darstellung. Da ich erst mit 69 die erste OP hatte, Carotis, bin ich halt nicht so versiert. Ich dachte nur es wäre möglich grundsätzliches dazu zu sagen.

Ich stelle mir das so vor, wenn Du mit deinem Auto kommst willst auch einen Status, der muss aber nicht als endgültig angesehen werden, den da zu bedürfe es ja einer genaueren Revision. Jetzt stelle ich mir halt vor, für mich gäbe es eine ähnliche Bandbreite von Möglichkeiten.

Aber eventuell sehe ich das zu einfach, sorry.

Gruß  goedeke

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Goedeke!

Leider kann man noch nicht viel sagen. Für eine Aussage benötigen wir den Gleason-Score der Biopsie (setzt sich aus 2 Werten zusammen z.B. 4+4=8 oder 3+4=7) und wieviel Stanzen von wieviel entnommenen Stanzen befallen sind. Am besten das ganze Ergebnis ins Profil stellen. (Siehe dazu auch mein Profil)

Sollte das Biopsie-Ergebnis positiv sein, dann dürfte eine systemische Erkrankung vorliegen wegen des sehr hohen PSA-Wertes. Dazu müsste noch CT und Knochenszintigraphie gemacht werden. 

Liebe Güße
Günter

----------


## herbi278

Hallo goedeke,
kann dazu nur sagen:Ich bin heute 82,hatte 2004 einen PSA-Wert von 26,2 heute einen von 132,5, habe nichts machen lassen (entgegen den Rat der Urologen)Meine allgemeine Kondition bezogen auf mein Alter ist noch immer ungewöhnlich gut
Welche PSA-Höchstwerte sind bekannt? Habe vor Jahren mit einem Hamburger gesprochen der hatte über 200.
Was sagen die Experten dazu?

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo herbi278,

ich beglückwünsche Dich zu deinem Mut und deinem Zustand. Aber nicht jeder hat einen solchen Weg (siehe hier), ein Ausgangs-PSA von 145,5 zu 26,2 ist schon ein Unterschied, und es kommen weit höhere vor (siehe bei Pierrots www.myprostate.eu, wähle eigene Selektion" und gib mal PSA-Bereich von 150 - 9999 ein, es lassen sich dort 13 Einträge finden, der höchste PSA dort = 6600 (hier), es dürften etwas mehr als 5 % der dortigen Benutzer sein. Zumal bei Goedeke der Bericht der genauen Biopsie und vielleicht weitere Untersuchungen noch ausstehen.

Viele Grüße

Detlev

----------


## skipper

Hallo herbi278,
mit 75 Jahren kann man natürlich mehr riskieren als mit 50 -60 Jahren. Bei dir ist die abwartende Strategie gut gegangen. ( oder war es 7 Jahre AS)Sollten sich Probleme einstellen hast du Hormontherapie etc. nach im Köcher.
Für jüngere Betroffene mit oftmals aggressiven Verläufen kein nachahmenswertes Beispiel, aber meinem Vater mit 84 Jahren und PSA 2,4 habe ich empfohlen auf PSA-Messungen in Zukunft zu verzichten.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## goedeke

> Hallo goedeke,
> kann dazu nur sagen:Ich bin heute 82,hatte 2004 einen PSA-Wert von 26,2 heute einen von 132,5, habe nichts machen lassen (entgegen den Rat der Urologen)Meine allgemeine Kondition bezogen auf mein Alter ist noch immer ungewöhnlich gut
> Welche PSA-Höchstwerte sind bekannt? Habe vor Jahren mit einem Hamburger gesprochen der hatte über 200.
> Was sagen die Experten dazu?


Hallo herbi !

Bin erst Heute wieder da, mein PC wollte mich wieder mal ärgern und ist auf Urlaub gegangen. Habe jetzt wieder mit ihm ein ersnstes Wort gesprochen.

Genau Deine Überlegungen beschäftigen auch mich. Allerdings kann ich erst genaueres sagen, wenn ich den Befund habe und die Befundbesprechung mit dem Arzt gemacht habe.

Gruß  goedeke

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Skipper,
demnach kann ich (wie geplant) bei meinen  , seit einigen Jahren festgestellten PSA-Werten von 0,02 in meinem Alter von 80 Jahren ja auch getrost auf weitere PSA Kontrollen verzichten. Herzl. Grüße, Carlos

----------


## skipper

Hallo Carlos,
an deiner Stelle würde ich höchstens noch 1 mal im Jahr den PSA im Rahmen eines großen Blutbildes checken. Genieße das Leben!
Auch ein völliger Verzicht auf die PSA -Wert Ermittlung ist denkbar.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## goedeke

Hello !

Habe jetzt erste Ergebnisse:

PSA TEST 6. 6. 20111 - 145,50 ng/ml              PSA TEST vor Biopsie 5. 7. 2011 - 184,0 ng/ml

Histologie :  Stanze 1 u. 6 - Tumorfreies Gewebe / Stanze 5 Hochgradige prostatische intraepitheliale Neoplasie / Stanze 2 bis 4 u. 7 bis 12 - Azinäres Carcinom der Prostata, zytologischer Differenzierungsgrad G 2, Gleason Score 7 ( 4 + 3 ), Grad 4 Anteile bei 70 %.      10 von 12 von Lokalisationen carcinombefallen.

Diagnose : N.prostatae, cT2a, G2, Gleason Score 7 ( 4 + 3 ).

Procedere : Auf Grund der Histologie empfehlen wir ein Staging mit Knochenscan und anschließend eine Androgenblockade und Bondronat-Therapie.

Den Knochenscan mache ich kommenden Dienstag den 26. Juli 2011.

Dann werden wir mal weitersehen.

Gruß  goedeke

----------


## herbertina

PSA 50-Alter 89-Keine Beschwerden,keine Biopsie,Szintigramm negativ.
Nehme jetzt Avodart zur Prostataverkleinerung.Mal sehen ob und um wieviel
sich der PSA-Wert verringert.

----------


## weinreich

hallo goedeke

beachte,das es üblich ist,das zur beurteilung des gleasonwertes eine zweitmeinung eingeholt wird. zahlt auch die kasse.

weiter kann ich empfehlen,in eine shg-gruppe zu gehen.

auf der ersten seite vom bps,links, findet man die gruppe. sonst über google.

gruss  manni  shg promann-hamburg

----------


## goedeke

Hello !

So, Knochenscan habe ich jetzt hinter mir.

Befund : " negativ ". Szintigraphisch kein Hinweis auf ossäre Sekundärblastome im im Rahmen der Grunderkrankung.

Gruß  goedeke

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hello !
> 
> So, Knochenscan habe ich jetzt hinter mir.
> 
> Befund : " negativ ". Szintigraphisch kein Hinweis auf ossäre Sekundärblastome im im Rahmen der Grunderkrankung.


Ist eine Computertomographie oder Kernspintomographie von Abdomen/Becken gemacht worden?
Wenn ja, was ist der Befund?

----------


## goedeke

> Ist eine Computertomographie oder Kernspintomographie von Abdomen/Becken gemacht worden?
> Wenn ja, was ist der Befund?


Hallo !

Nein, habe nur den Knochenscan. 

Habe am 29. 08. 2011 den nächsten Termin beim Urologen. Allerdings wurde seitens des Urologen, die Erkrankung eher relativiert und als vollkommen im Griff bezeichnet. Er würde auch keine Dramatik sehen wenn im Knochenscan etwaige positive Merkmale vorhanden wären.

Das waren die Aussagen vor dem Scan, mal sehen wie vom Hr. Dr. der Scan beurteilt wird und die zu erwarteten Maßnahmen bewertet werden.

Gruß  goedeke

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Haben Sie schon mit der Hormontherapie begonnen?

----------


## goedeke

> Haben Sie schon mit der Hormontherapie begonnen?


Hello !

Nein noch nicht, da mein Urologe erst am 29. 08. 2011 wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück kommt.

Gruß  goedeke

P.S. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die vom untersuchenden Spital vorgeschlagene Therapie eine Heilung als Ziel hat oder nur ein Leben mit der Krankheit ermöglichen soll?

----------


## vaukaa

Hallo,

die vorgeschlagene Therapie ist keine, die zur Heilung führen kann. Dafür müsste eine Prostatektomie und/oder eine Radatio durchgeführt werden.
Für beide Therapien  ist der PSA Wert wohl zu hoch, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe. 
Alles Gute,
Volker

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Goedeke



> P.S. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die vom untersuchenden Spital vorgeschlagene Therapie eine Heilung als Ziel hat oder nur ein Leben mit der Krankheit ermöglichen soll?


Der Tumor ist nur scheinbar auf die Prostata begrenzt. Etwas mehr Sicherheit könnte ein MRT des Beckens bringen um die Ausdehnung besser eingrenzen zu können. Vaukaa hat schon richtig betont, dass mit der alleinigen Hormontherapie eine Heilung sehr unwahrscheinlich wird. Ob mit Heilungsaussichten eine OP (RPE mit großer Lymphadenektomie) oder eine Bestrahlung mit Einschluss der ableitenden Lymphwege die Chancen deutlich erhöhen, könnte ich mir vorstellen. Wobei ich aufgrund des hohen PSA-Wertes eine begleitende oder anschließende Hormontherapie für mindestens 15 Monate machen würde.

Wie gesagt, als Grundlage für meine Entscheidung ob Stahl oder Strahl wäre für mich das Ausmaß des Tumors zu kennen, unabdingbar. Also zunächst MRT oder besser noch sMRT des Beckens.

Greuß Heribert

----------


## goedeke

Hello !

Kann mir jemand sagen, was bedeutet " sMRT " ? MRT ist mir bekannt jedoch welche Bedeutung hat das kleine " s " davor?

Gruß  goedeke

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Goedeke,

lies bitte *hier* nach...

Gruß Heribert

----------


## goedeke

> Hallo Goedeke,
> 
> lies bitte *hier* nach...
> 
> Gruß Heribert


Hallo Heribert !

Danke für Deinen Link zu sMRT.

Nachdem ich mir den Link durchgelesen habe, stellt sich für mich die Frage: würde eine sMRT Untersuchung für mich neue Erkenntnisse bringen? Die Erkrankung der Prostata und eine Lokalisierung des Carzinom wurde ja schon festgestellt.

Wie würde da eine Untersuchung des Beckens zustande kommen, wenn nur die Prostata per sMRT, wie im Link beschrieben, gemacht wird. Habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden oder wäre damit eine weiterführende Untersuchung gemeint?

Dann hätte ich noch eine Frage: Warum kann bei einem erhöhten PSA-Wert keine OP vorgenommen werden? Wäre da eine radikal Entfernung nicht die bessere Lösung?

Gruß  goedeke

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Goedeke



> Dann hätte ich noch eine Frage: Warum kann bei einem erhöhten PSA-Wert  keine OP vorgenommen werden? Wäre da eine radikal Entfernung nicht die  bessere Lösung?


Es geht hierbei nicht um die Frage ob eine OP durchgeführt werden kann, sondern ob eine OP noch sinnvoll ist!°

Immer dann, wenn ich die Frage bejahen kann, "ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch mit der alleinigen OP und Lymphadenektomie den Tumor zu beseitigen?" kann ich mich beruhigt zurücklehnen. Wenn aber berets eine große Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht, dass der Tumor die Kapsel durchbrochen/verlassen hat und ein hoher Ausgangs PSA-Wert die These unterstützt, sollte ich alle Möglichkeiten der Bildgebung nutzen um die Ausbreitung des Tumors zu erkennen.

Bei einem deutlichen Kapseldurchbruch ist wiederum die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr groß, dass trotz sorgfältiger Operation positive Schnittränder stehen bleiben, was eine nachfolgende Bestrahlung und Hormonbehandlung nach sich zieht. Deshalb würde ich mir in dem genannten Fall eine OP ersparen, wenn so wie so Bestralung und Hormonterapie erforderlich sind. Dann ist die initiale Strahlentherapie mit Hormontherapie in aller Regel schonender und verfolgt trotzdem gleichwertig das kurative Ziel!

Ob Du diesem Gedankengang folgst, ist Deine Entscheidung, die ich aber in jedem Fall von einem Strahlentherapeuten bestätigt haben wollte.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## skipper

Hallo Goedeke ,
kann mich Heriberts Aussagen nur voll anschließen . Du bist , auch wenn körperlich noch fit , nicht mehr der jüngste und eine OP , bei der ein Nervenerhalt höchst fraglich ist , wird in deinem Alter oft von einer längeren Phase der Inkontinenz begleitet. Eine wahrscheinlich nötige Nachbestrahlung wird erst nach erlangen der Kontinenz durchgeführt. Du verlierst also viel Zeit.
Hole dir eine 2. und 3 Meinung und ziehe auch einen Strahlenfachmann hinzu. Die Idee von Heribert ein MRT zusätzlich anzufertigen finde ich sinnvoll.
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## goedeke

Hallo Heribert !

Danke für Deine Ausführung der Möglichkeiten die hier zur Verfügung stehen. 

Genau das wollte ich ja wissen, weil die Alternative, lebenslang Pulver schlucken für mich einen Albtraum bedeuten würde. Der Urologe meinte, es bestünde die Möglichkeit das Carzinom auszuhungern und so eine Rückbildung oder absterben zu erreichen.

Ich werde das mal am kommenden Montag mit dem Urologen klären und seine Meinung dazu erfragen. Deiner Meinung nach sollte also auf alle Fälle eine MRT bzw. sMRT gemacht werden, um Klarheit über den tatsächlichen Status zu haben.

Ich habe mir auch schon vorgenommen, in einer anderen Klinik meine Befunde bewerten zu lassen und deren Meinung zu erfragen. Bist Du der Meinung, dass dies sinnvoll wäre? Ich befürchte nur, die werden mir nichts sagen wollen und mich an den Erstbehandler und Befundersteller verweisen.

Naja mal sehen, ich kann ja auch hartnäckig sein und denen auf den Geist gehen, dann wird schon eine Rückmeldung kommen.

Ich hoffe nur, dass ich Dich mit meiner laienhaften Art nicht nerve.

Gruß  goedeke

@ Skipper !

Bis jetzt konnte ich mich immer auf meine " Selbstheilungskräfte " verlassen, hat bis dato bestens funktioniert. Aber Du hast ja Recht, man wird eben älter.

Ich werde halt einige Krankenhäuser anrufen, die Radiologie betreiben und hoffen hier etwas passendes zu finden.

Danke und Gruß  goedeke

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Goedeke,

als Wiener könnte es Dir helfen Kontakt mit *diesem Herrn* aufzunehmen. Er ist selbst Krebspatient und kennt sicher die medizinischen Gepflogenheiten Österreichs. Sein Krebsforum ist zwar im Moment, weil Hacker am Werk waren, nicht erreichbar, er kann Dir aber für den regionalen Bereich gute Tipps geben. Einige Wiener Kliniken haben bezüglich PCa hervorragende Reputationen. Bestelle Dietmar einen schönen Gruß von mir aus dem BPS-Forum.
Ergänzung: Die haben übrigens auch eine Hotline  0650-577-2395

Gruß Heribert

----------


## goedeke

Hallo Heribert - Skipper !

War also gestern beim Urologen.

Ergebnis - keines - lt. beider Befunde, keine weitere Untersuchung erforderlich, da alle Parameter geklärt wären. Lt. Meinung meines Urologen, würde nach Aussage der Befunde Metastasenfreiheit bestehen. 
Weitere Aussage: In dem Stadium wie es sich bei mir darstellen würde, würde noch nicht operiert. Diese Ausssage würde sich zu 100% mit dem Ergebnis der Untersuchung der Klinik decken. Wobei die Bamherzigen Brüder in Wien, sicher zu den führenden Häuser auf diesem Gebiet gehören.

Als Therapie: Tägl. 1 Tablette Androbloc 50 mg, nach 30 Tagen, Depotspritze Eligard 22,5 mg.

So, jetzt stehe ich da und habe keine Ahnung was geschieht und wie es weiter geht. Schön langsam beginne ich davon aus zu gehen, dass ich das ganze drum herum nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen brauche und warte was sich in weiterer Folge einstellen wird.

Gruß  goedeke - der ein Leben lang gesund war, weil er den Ärzten aus dem Weg gegangen ist.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo goedecke,

ein richtiger Vorname würde das Miteinander persönlicher gestalten. Mir fällt zunächst aber auch auf, dass Du Dein Profil noch nicht eingestellt hast. Man muß also zurückblättern, um Deine leider auch noch unvollständigen Hinweise zu den bislang vorliegenden Daten zusammenzuklauben. Es fehlt z.B. das Prostatavolumen - hier schlicht als PV bezeichnet. Vor einer HB, also Hormonblockade, sollte der Testosteronwert bekannt sein, um überhaupt die Wirkung dieser HB überprüfen zukönnen. Ansonsten kann ich aus meiner Sicht nicht nachvollziehen, warum nun nur die HB als allein richtige Therapie vom Urologen auserkoren wurde. Eine MRS mit endorektaler Spule wäre durchaus in der Lage, auch den Bereich um die Prostata herum etwas präziser darzustellen, wobei ich mir diese Befundung mit einem 3-Tesla-MRT vorstellen könnte.

*"Vorurteile sind die Hürden auf der Rennbahn des Lebens"
*(Konrad Adenauer)

----------


## goedeke

> Hallo goedecke,
> 
> ein richtiger Vorname würde das Miteinander persönlicher gestalten. Mir fällt zunächst aber auch auf, dass Du Dein Profil noch nicht eingestellt hast. Man muß also zurückblättern, um Deine leider auch noch unvollständigen Hinweise zu den bislang vorliegenden Daten zusammenzuklauben. Es fehlt z.B. das Prostatavolumen - hier schlicht als PV bezeichnet. Vor einer HB, also Hormonblockade, sollte der Testosteronwert bekannt sein, um überhaupt die Wirkung dieser HB überprüfen zukönnen. Ansonsten kann ich aus meiner Sicht nicht nachvollziehen, warum nun nur die HB als allein richtige Therapie vom Urologen auserkoren wurde. Eine MRS mit endorektaler Spule wäre durchaus in der Lage, auch den Bereich um die Prostata herum etwas präziser darzustellen, wobei ich mir diese Befundung mit einem 3-Tesla-MRT vorstellen könnte.
> 
> *"Vorurteile sind die Hürden auf der Rennbahn des Lebens"
> *(Konrad Adenauer)


Hello !

Genau so würde ich das auch sehen. Leider habe ich nicht mehr Informationen und die vorliegenden Untersuchungsergebnisse scheinen für meinen Urologen ausreichend zu sein. Die Hormonbehandlung wurde vom Hr. Dr. deshalb gewählt, weil die untersuchende Klinik das vorgeschlagen hat, habe ich aber nur durch massives Hinterfragen erfahren. 
Wenn ich aus der Ordination komme, habe ich immer das Gefühl mein Hr. Dr. hat ein Schweigegelübde abgelegt. 

Werde mich bessern und mein Profil ergänzen, damit nicht der Verdacht aufkommen soll ich würde etwas verschweigen wollen.

Gruß  adi

P.S. Warum kann man hier nichts Hochladen?  Wäre ja wesentlich einfacher, ich könnte die Befunde einscannen und als Pdf hier anhängen.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Adi,

Du könntest es scannen und als Bilddatei einstellen. Siehe diese Anleitung: http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...322&Itemid=194

----------


## goedeke

> Hallo Adi,
> 
> Du könntest es scannen und als Bilddatei einstellen. Siehe diese Anleitung: http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...322&Itemid=194


Hallo Harald !

Jetzt habe ich es schon rein geschrieben.

Gruß  adi

----------


## goedeke

@ Hello Gemeinde !

Habe jetzt 30 Tage Androbloc 50 mG genommen. Gestern wurde mir " eligard 22,5 mG, " als 3 Monat Depotspritze gegeben.

Das Rezept für die nächste Spritze im Jänner habe ich auch schon bekommen. 

Meine Frage: Was ist von dieser Behandlung zu erwarten? Stellt sich da eine Reduzierung der Karzinom Größe ein, oder stellt das Karzinom das Produzieren der PSA Substanz ein?

Oder wird durch die medikamentöse Behandlung eine spätere OP ermöglicht?

Gruß  adi

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Adi,

ich versuch's mal mit ein paar Hinweisen. Zu Androbloc *dies*. Der Wirkstoff Bicalutamid soll die Rezeptoren an der Prostata blockieren, die es dem Tumor ermöglichen, Zugang zu dem für das Tumorwachstum normalerweise erforderlichen Testosteron zu bekommen. Das Implantat Eligard soll die Testosteronproduktion in den Hoden möglichst gen Null herunterregulieren. Das Prostatavolumen wird bei dieser ganzen Prozedur auch reduziert. Es wird oft beschrieben, dass durch diese Hormonblockade nur die Tumorzellen zur Apoptose getrieben werden, die weniger Malignität aufweisen. Also die guten machen für die bösen Platz. Bewiesen ist das aber nicht, obwohl durchaus vorstellbar. Auf eine evtl. später doch kommende Prostatektomie hat diese HB keinen direkten Einfluß, obwohl eine Malignitätsbefundung per Gleason-Score dadurch verfälscht werden würde. Viel Erfolg, aber bitte unbedingt sofort den Testo-Wert ermitteln lassen, um die Wirksamkeit der HB nachvollziehen zu können.

----------


## goedeke

Hallo Harald !

Soweit ist mir das ja bekannt. Für mich stellt sich jedoch die Frage, welches Ziel mit dieser Behandlung verfolgt wird und ob dieses Ziel auch zu erreichen ist.

Meine laienhafte Überlegung geht natürlich in die Richtung, wenn ich einem Organismus die Nahrung entziehe müsste dieser Organismus irgendwann tot sein. Oder anders ausgedrückt, irgendwann sollte die Behandlung ja ein Ende erreichen. 

In einigen Beiträgen wird dem User erklärt, in seinem Alter wäre dieser und jener Wert nicht problematisch und ein tätig werden in eine Heiltherapie wäre nicht ziel führend, auf Grund des erreichten Lebensalters. Nachdem ich da einiges älter bin und wahrscheinlich bei dem gleichen Lebensalter auch noch bessere Werte hatte, frage ich mich ob meine derz. Werte bei meinem Alter einen kritischen Punkt erreicht haben.

Sollte dem nicht so sein, würde ich zwar die Behandlung nicht abbrechen, aber zumindest einen Sinn darin erkennen.

Gruß  adi

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Adi,




> Für mich stellt sich jedoch die Frage, welches Ziel mit dieser Behandlung verfolgt wird


das ist doch schon in meinem letzten Beitrag versucht worden, zu verdeutlichen. Es könnte sich so auswirken, dass der PSA-Wert auf unter 0.0 > ng/ml zurückfällt. Das hat aber mit dem Organismus - falls Du die Prostata selbst meinst - nichts zu tun. Die wird sich in der Größe auch reduzieren. Aber entscheidend ist, dass die Tumorzellen in ihrer Mehrheit zur Apoptose gebracht werden. Wenn nun der PSA-Wert z.B. nach 2 Zyklen des Implantats + Bicalutamid sich um die 0.0 > befindet, könnte man eine Pause einlegen und erst bei Wiederanstieg mit der HB fortfahren. Auch mit einer SAB, die ich in einem anderen Beitrag beschrieben hatte, könntest Du Erfolg haben. Dir bliebe dann zumindest der Testowert erhalten, der in Deinem Alter sehr wichtig ist.




> ob dieses Ziel auch zu erreichen ist.


Als Hellseher oder Prophet habe ich leider noch keine Erfahrungen. Eine verbindliche Antwort darauf wird Dir keiner geben können. Nachdem Du aber die Therapie begonnen hast, solltest Du getrost abwarten, was nun kommt.

----------


## goedeke

Hallo Harald !

Melde mich erst heute, da ich den neuen Befund abwarten wollte.

Erstellt 10.10.2011

PSA                74,04 ng/ml
Testosteron       8,01 ng/ml

Ich werde mich halt in Geduld üben und warten wie sich die Sache weiter entwickelt.

Ich habe auch mit einem ehemaligen Schulkollegen gesprochen, der schon vor über 10 Jahren mit Medikamenten gegen PC behandelt wurde. Dieses Jahr war seine letzte Untersuchung, da er jetzt 10 Jahre keinen PSA Wert mehr aufweist und gilt daher als geheilt, soweit seine Aussage.

Leider kann er sich nicht mehr auf seine Krankengeschichte erinnern, weder an Messwerte noch an seine div. verschriebenen Medikamente.

Also mal sehen wie es bei mir weitergeht. Noch eine Frage: wie oft soll ich denn den PSA Wert und Testosteron messen lassen, während der Behandlung?

Gruß  adi

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Adi,

die PSA-Reduzierung wurde zunächst von dem vor etwa 30 Tagen eingenommenen Bicalutamid ausgelöst. Der Testo-Wert sollte  jetzt durch das gesetzte Implantat ebenfalls erheblich absinken. Wegen meiner damaligen Neugierde ließ ich alle 4 Wochen die Blutwerte PSA + Testo ermitteln. Das würde ich Dir grundsätzlich auch empfehlen, obwohl man getrost die Messungen auch im 3-Monats-Rhythmus entsprechend dem Setzen von Eligard vornehmen könnte. Viel Erfolg.

----------


## goedeke

Hello !

Habe jetzt einen neuen Befund.

Nachdem am 3. 10. 2011 Eligard als Depot gespritzt wurde, wurde am 10.10.2011 ein Blutbefund gemacht, Den habe ich hier eingestellt

Einen neuen Befund ließ ich gestern machen 19.12. 2011, hier die Werte.


L D H                        :  160     U/l                 ----    Referenzbereich                  135 - 225
S G P T                     :    27     U/l                ----    Referenzbereich      10 - 50
Gamma - GT             :    63     U/l         ---    Referenzbereich      10 - 66
Alkal. Phosphatase    :    84     U/l---     Referenzbereich                        40 - 129
B U N                       :    21,0   mg/dl            ---     Referenzbereich      6,0 - 1,20
Kreatinin                  :     1,20  mg/dl       ---      Referenzbereich              0,70 - 1,20
eGFR (MDRD-Formel):   >60,0  ml/min/ 1,73m²          -------                       Referenzbereich         über 60 normal
         -------------------------------------------------         30 - 59 mittelgr. Niereninsuffiz.
         -------------------------------------------------       unter  30 hochgr. Nierenisuffiz.

Testosteron             :   0,19   ng/ml      -----------------  Referenzbereich              1,32 - 8,92

P S A                      :   2,89   ng/ml -----------------------------                bis 6,5 über 70 Jahre

M R T Abdomen, wird am 2. 1. 2012 gemacht

Wie ist da Eure Einschätzung dazu, soll ich mich darüber freuen oder kommen da noch Überraschungen? 

Gruß  adi

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Adi,
das Testosteron ist gut unten. Der PSA-Wert innert 2,5 Monaten von 74 auf 2,9 ist okay, wenn auch nicht allzu flott. Du mußt abwarten, wielange es bis zum Erreichen des Nadirs (deinem Tiefstwert) dauert und wie hoch dieser ist. Der Nadir sollte in 4 bis 6 Monaten erreicht werden und sollte dann wenigstens < 0,05 ng/ml sein. Das sind dann doch Größen mit Aussagekraft.
Alles Gute und besinnliche Feiertage

----------


## goedeke

Hello !

Habe jetzt das MRT Ergebnis:

_Kein Hinweis für das Vorliegen einer Organüberschreitung.
Keine iliacale oder inginale Lymphadenopathie.
Mäßiggradige Coxarthrose und Sacroiliacalarthrose beidseits.
Keine weiteren Auffälligkeiten._


Gruß  goedeke

----------


## goedeke

Hallo Gemeinde !

Melde mich auch wieder mal, natürlich mit einem Problem.

Hatte vor 3 Monaten einen PSA - Wert von 0,29, diese Woche Blutabnahme, PSA 0,98, also wieder gestiegen.

Meine Frage an Euch, ist das normal, dass der Wert schwankt, oder beruht dieser Effekt darauf, dass das Depot nach den 3 Monaten dermaßen abgebaut ist, dass eben ein Anstieg normal ist.

Weiters bezieht sich meine Frage darauf, kann ich jetzt wenn der Sommer kommt, wieder mein Bike benützen? Ich möchte da nicht kontraproduktiv handeln, aber ich würde halt gerne wieder einmal herum kurven.

Danke schon mal im Voraus für Eure Ratschläge.

Gruß  goedeke

P.S. Da ich jetzt hier im Forum davon gelesen habe, dass bei Depotbehandlung mit Eligard, Thrombo ASS eher kontraproduktiv sein soll, stellt sich für mich die Frage: Warum hat mir mein Internist Thrombo ASS verschrieben. Ihm ist bekannt, dass ich ein Pk habe.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Weiters bezieht sich meine Frage darauf, kann ich jetzt wenn der Sommer kommt, wieder mein Bike benützen? Ich möchte da nicht kontraproduktiv handeln, aber ich würde halt gerne wieder einmal herum kurven.


Dein Bike kannst Du selbstverständlich benützen. Wenn es der Lebensfreude dient,
solltest Du das unbedingt tun.  Davon gibts keinen Krebs, und für die Coxarthrose
ist Radfahren eh besser, als die gleiche Strecke Gehen bzw. Wandern.

Ein solcher Sattel mit geteilter Sitzfläche ist auch Gesunden zu empfehlen:


Zum PSA-Anstieg mögen sich bitte Wissende äussern.

Hvielemi

----------


## goedeke

Hello Gemeinde !

Bei Durchsicht meines vorigen Beitrages, musste ich leider feststellen, dass ich mich in meiner Angabe zum PSA wert geirrt habe.

Daher eine Berichtigung. 

Befund vom 19. 12. 2011:  PSA  2,89 ng/ml  -  Testosteron  0,19 ng/ml.

Befund vom 03. 04. 2012:  PSA  0,96 ng/ml  -  Testosteron  0,11 ng/ml.

Kann mir da eventuell jemand etwas dazu sagen, auch zur Frage bezüglich des Radfahren.

Danke und Grüße  goedeke

----------


## goedeke

Hello !

Nach der letzten Untersuchung liegt der PSA Wert bei 0,74 ng/ml.

Gruß  goedeke

----------


## goedeke

Hello !

Melde mich mal wieder, nach längerer Zeit.

Da mein PSA Wert nach dem nächsten Befund vom 19. 12. 2012 bei 0,42 ng / ml angekommen war, dachte ich das würde so weitergehen.

Leider hat der letzte Befund, 22. 03. 2013 wieder einen höheren Wert ergeben:

PSA 0,52 ng /ml - Testosteron ist jedoch weiter gefallen, auf 0,07 ng / ml.

Daher meine Frage an Euch Wissende: muss ich mir da jetzt Sorgen machen oder ist das eine eher zufällige Schwankung?

Ich habe erst nächste Woche einen Termin bei meinem Urologen, um mich da näher zu informieren.

@                                          *Hvielemi* ,

Habe Deine Geschichte gelesen, die hat mich eigentlich nicht beruhigt, sondern eher verunsichert. 

Wie ich jedoch Deinen Schilderungen entnehmen konnte, hat sich bei Dir ja Gott sei es gedankt, eine erfreuliche Besserung eingestellt.

Jetzt mache ich mir halt Gedanken wie sich das bei mir weiter entwickelt. Ich meine, wie es kommt so kommt es eben, aber schön wäre es natürlich wenn es nicht schlimmer würde.

Gruß  adi

P.S.  Habe noch eine Frage an Euch: wäre eine neuerliche Biopsie oder Knochenscan angebracht?

----------


## Urologe

Biopsie nein, Knochenscan ja.

Auch wenn eine abschliessende Beurteilung zu früh ist, Sie steuern auf eine Kastrationsresistenz zu.
Wenn ich es richtig sehe, haben Sie seit 2 Jahren kontinuierlich eine Hormontherapie ohne Unterbrechung
bekommen.

Ganz formal würde man eine Chemotherapie empfehlen - das ist aber meiner Meinung nach zu hoch gegriffen und zu früh

Zweite Möglichkeit: Wechsel nach Abiraterone - eine zumindest bedenkenswerte Option

Drittens: etwas unkonventionell gedacht, aber oft nicht schlecht - Hormontherapie sosofrt absetzen und nur Dutasterid/Avodart
bis PSA-Wert 20 (je nach Dynamik auch etwas höher) und der Testosteronwert sich erholt hat.
Dahinter steckt der Grundgedanke der DHB (Dreifache  Hormonblockade), dass unter Testosteron die schon resistenten
Zellen sich wieder zurückbilden zu hormonsensiblen. Damit würde man Zeit gewinnen; denn ohne Hormontherapie kann
sich zumindest keine weitere Hormonresistenz entwickeln

Viertens: Einschleusen in einer der vielen Studien, die zum kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinom laufen

Fünftens: palliative Bestrahlung der Prostata und des Lymphabflusses. Hier ist der Hintergedanke, dass jetzt bei minimaler
Tumoraktivität durch eine Radiatio der Prostata und des Lymphabfluss das lokale Problem, welches ein lokal wucherndes 
Prostatakarzinom verursachen kann (Blutungen, Notwendigkeit des Blasenkatheters, Abdrücken der Harnleiter) damit meist 
effektiv vorgebeugt werden kann.
Außerdem gibt es Meinungen, dass der "UR-Tumor" mehr und stärker Metastasen setzt als die Metastase selber und man
deswegen günstigere Langzeitverläufe erwarten könnte.

----------


## goedeke

Hello !

Vorerst mal vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort. 

Wirft für mich natürlich eine Menge weiterer Fragen und Probleme auf, denen ich mit meinem bescheidenen Wissen nicht gewachsen bin. Ich hoffe da auf Eure freundliche Unterstützung, meinen Wissensstand zu erweitern.

Es sind auch einige Passagen, welche ich weder verstehe, noch welche sinnvolle Verhaltensweise ich setzen soll.

Im Besonderen betrifft das Punkt vier.




> Viertens: Einschleusen in einer der vielen Studien, die zum kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinom laufen





> Fünftens: palliative Bestrahlung der Prostata und des Lymphabflusses. Hier ist der Hintergedanke, dass jetzt bei minimaler
> Tumoraktivität durch eine Radiatio der Prostata und des Lymphabfluss das lokale Problem, welches ein lokal wucherndes 
> Prostatakarzinom verursachen kann (Blutungen, Notwendigkeit des Blasenkatheters, Abdrücken der Harnleiter) damit meist 
> effektiv vorgebeugt werden kann.


Ebenso Punkt fünf, denn dazu sollte es eine medizinisch relevante Diagnose geben und mir erschließt sich meine Vorgehensweise nicht wirklich, um hier Klarheit zu erlangen.

Als wirkliche Hilfe ist mein Urologe auch nicht geeignet, denn anscheinend hat Hr. Dr. ein Schweigegelübde abgelegt und es gibt keinen wirklichen Dialog mit ihm.

Solange das mit der Behandlung seinen normalen Weg ging, war es mir eigentlich egal ob er mit mir gesprochen hat oder nicht. Jetzt sieht die Sache jedoch schon etwas diffiziler aus und ich bin mir nich sicher welche Reaktionen vom Hr. Dr. kommen werden, wenn ich irgend welche Fragen oder Optionen ansprechen werde.

Vorerst war es das mal und ich melde mich halt wieder nächst Woche, nach meinem Arztbesuch. Eligard habe ich schon zu Hause und das wird Hr. Dr. sicher spritzen. Ich werde halt warten wie der nächst Befund in 3 Monaten aussieht.

Gruß  adi

----------


## Hvielemi

> @Hvielemi
> 
> Habe Deine Geschichte gelesen, die hat mich eigentlich nicht beruhigt, sondern eher verunsichert. 
> 
> Wie ich jedoch Deinen Schilderungen entnehmen konnte, hat sich bei Dir ja Gott sei es gedankt, eine erfreuliche Besserung eingestellt.


Lieber Goedecke

Wieso Dich meine Geschichte beunruhige, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Die Hormontherapie, also das, was wir gemeinsam haben, hält bei mir (noch?), was sich in immer noch sinkenden PSA-Werten äussert.
Eine anderweitige "Besserung" hab ich nicht festgestellt. Mir ging es ohnehin nie schlecht (mal abgesehen von der Zeit mit 'Zoladex'). "Gott" ist also nichts zu danken.
Falls ich Dir mit irgendwelchen Erläuterungen meiner Geschichte helfen kann, tu ich das gerne, entweder hier im Forum oder auch per PN.

Gerade das weitere Sinken des PSA ist ja bei Dir diesmal nicht mehr gegeben (nachdem zur Zeit meines letzten Beitrages vom April 2012 der vermeintliche Anstieg sich noch als Irrtum Deinerseits erwies).
Beunruhigen sollte Dich das aber erst nach einer erneuten Messung, falls sich dann der Anstieg bestätigen sollte. Könnte ja sein, dass Du vor der Messung fahrradgefahren bist oder sonstwie eine Steigerung des Wertes stattgefunden hätte:
Du hast ja deine Prostata noch!

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi



Nachtrag:
Könnte es sein, dass gestern ein unfertiger Beitrag von mir kurzzeitig im Forum stand?
Ich hatte unterwegs mal versucht, auf nem i-pad was zu schreiben, aber das ist dann irgendwie verschwunden.

----------


## goedeke

Hello Hvielemi !

Dieses Zitat stammt aus Deinem Beitrag und ist Dein Eröffnungsstatement ...




> Also Weniger wäre wohl schöner.
> Aber wie ist denn nun dieser Anstieg auf das sechsfache innert 4 Monaten einzuordnen?
> Obwohl ich in dem Forum gesucht habe, habe ich mir keine Meinung bilden können (Mit dem Urologen werde ich noch sprechen).


... und genau so geht es mir.

Die Verunsicherung entsteht ganz einfach durch mein Nichtwissen. Je mehr ich darüber lese umso unsicherer werde ich, weil mir in diesem Bereich ganz einfach die Kompetenz fehlt.

Ein weiteres Erschwernis besteht im Lesen der einzelnen Einträge, da mir die Abkürzungen die permanent angeführt werden vollkommen unbekannt sind und mir daher ein flüssiges Lesen der Beiträge unmöglich macht. 

In der Zeit die ich hier mitlese, musste ich noch eine erstaunliche Erfahrung machen, zumindest einen Umstand der mir bis Dato vollkommen unbekannt war. Zum Arzt bin ich dann gegangen, wenn eine Unpässlichkeit vorhanden war und ich eine Heilung dieses Zustandes gesucht habe. Hat auch immer wunderbar geklappt und für mich war die Sache damit abgehakt. 

Auch die Diagnose Pc. nach der Biopsie war für mich keine wirkliche Katastrophe. Dazu die Aussage meines Urologen, Androgen Blockade, Senkung des Hormonspiegel um damit den Krebs aus zu hungern, klangen ja ganz plausibel. In der Zwischenzeit musste ich die Erfahrung machen, meine Denkweise bewegte sich auf diesem Gebiet, auf dem Niveau eines Analphabeten. 

Außerdem muss ich permanent aus der Literatur und den Beiträgen hier zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass Meinungen und Therapien die sich diametral gegenüberstehen, schlüssig und für mich als Laien vollkommen plausibel argumentiert werden. 

Wie soll ich mich da zurechtfinden und in weiterer Folge verhalten?

Ich bin ganz einfach deshalb verunsichert, weil ich das Gefühl habe " fremdbestimmt " zu sein. Für mich ist das einfach ein unerträglicher Zustand, da ich ein ganzes Leben lang gewohnt war selbst zu bestimmen wie es weitergeht. Ich weiß, dieser Satz wird wieder viele Fragen offen lassen, aber nur soviel, ich bin ein ganzes Leben lang immer gerade auf mein Ziel zugegangen, ohne jegliche Kompromisse. Die daraus entstehenden Folgen waren mir immer vollkommen egal, die habe ich im Zuge meiner Entscheidungen so nebenbei abgearbeitet. Gebe es aber zu, war manchmal nicht klug und fallweise auch beschwerlich.

Gruß  adi

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Adi,
wenigstens in einer Hinsicht kann ich Dir weiterhelfen: Ganz oben auf dem Bildschirm findest Du in gelber Schrift "Begriffe und Abkürzungen", ein Dokument im pdf-Format. Das kannst Du anklicken, um alle gängigen Abkürzungen mit dem vollen Text zu finden, oft auch ergänzt mit kurzen Erklärungen. Das Abkürzungsverzeichnis kannst Du auf Deinen PC herunterladen und Dir damit jederzeit direkt verfügbar halten.
Und nun, wenn ich schon am Schreiben bin: Medizin ist keine exakte Wissenschaft, Prostatakrebs ergibt keine einheitlichen Krankheitsbilder oder -Verläufe. Das Medikament A kann in einem Fall nützlich sein, im anderen aber versagen. Zudem haben einzelne Schreiber in diesem Forum (leider) die meist gut gemeinte Tendenz, ihre eigenen Erfahrungen weiterzuempfehlen in der falschen Annahme, was ihnen genützt oder geschadet habe, sei auf einen anderen Fall direkt übertragbar. Das kann dann bei Neubetroffenen zu Verwirrung führen, wie Du sie jetzt erlebst. 
Wenn ich mir hier eine Empfehlung gestatte, ist es die folgende: Such Dir den besten Urologen oder Onkologen und nutze, wenn Du Dich hinsichtlich seiner Empfehlungen unsicher fühlst, die Hotline des BPS, wo Du zwar von Laien, aber immerhin von erfahrenen und geschulten Mit-Patienten Auskünfte über Deine Fragen bekommst.
Schliesslich kannst Du Dich auch per PN oder Mail an einen Mitstreiter wenden, aus dessen Beiträgen Du den Eindruck gewonnen hast, es sei Verständnis für Deine besondere Lage vorhanden.
Mit besten Wünschen
Jürg

----------


## Hvielemi

> Dieses Zitat stammt aus Deinem Beitrag und ist Dein Eröffnungsstatement ...


Ah, ja, das stammt von hier:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ade-steigt-PSA

Aber das braucht Dich nicht zu verunsichern, denn dieser PSA-Anstieg hatte den einfachen Grund,
dass ich die Androgendeprivation gezielt unterbrochen hatte. Später hab ich dann die Therapie
wieder aufgenommen, vorläufig mit Erfolg, wie Du beim Anklicken meiner Signatur in der Grafik
erkennen kannst.
Das hat gar keinen Bezug zu deinem aus welchem Grund auch immer erhöhten PSA-Wert vom 22.03.2013.
Der bedarf erst mal der Nachmessung.





> Die Verunsicherung entsteht ganz einfach durch mein Nichtwissen. 
> Je mehr ich darüber lese umso unsicherer werde ich, weil mir in diesem Bereich ganz einfach die Kompetenz fehlt.


Nun, deswegen fragst und liest Du ja hier, um dir die Kompetenz anzueignen.
Hab ich auch so gemacht.




> Ein weiteres Erschwernis besteht im Lesen der einzelnen Einträge, da mir  die Abkürzungen die permanent angeführt werden vollkommen unbekannt  sind und mir daher ein flüssiges Lesen der Beiträge unmöglich macht.


Beiträge, die vor Abkürzungen nur so strotzen, ohne sie zu erklären, signalisieren, dass sie
nicht gelesen werden wollen, sondern der Selbstdarstellung des Autors dienen.
Lies die nicht.
Einige gängige Abkürzungen allerdings wirst Du Dir schon aneignen müssen, denn dies ist
kein Plauder-, sondern ein Fachforum. Dazu gibt es oben in den gelben Stichworten 
"Begriffe & Abkürzungen" (suchen mit Strg+F).
Zumindest was dort nicht zu finden ist, sollte in den Beiträgen erläutert sein, sonst liest
Du besser andere Beiträge.





> Ich bin ganz einfach deshalb verunsichert, weil ich das Gefühl habe " fremdbestimmt " zu sein.


Das wäre so bei einer ernsthaften Infektionskrankheit, die von Aussen kommt.
Der Krebs ist aber ein Teil von Dir, denn der kommt von Innen.
Damit musst Du umgehen, und die Ärzte bestimmen nicht über Dich, sondern
werden von Dir verlangen, selbst zu entscheiden. Dazu solltest Du deine Ärzte
und auch hier im Forum* fragen, fragen, fragen* bis dir klar ist, was Du tun willst.

*Dann bestimmst Du und nur Du allein!*

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi


Nachtrag:
Eben hab ich JürgVWs Beitrag gesehen.
Tja, da hätt ich gar nicht schreiben müssen, sondern einfach unterschreiben.

----------


## Hvielemi

Diesen Beitrag hat der Verfasser andernorts eingestellt:




> Hallo Gemeinde !
> 
> Seit einiger Zeit steigt mein PSA Wert wieder, leicht aber doch.
> 
> Der Urologe sieht jedoch nicht unbedingt einen eventuellen Handlungsbedarf.
> 
> Ich stelle daher zur besseren Übersicht, einen auf das Wesentliche gekürzten, tabellarischen Behandlungsverlauf ein.
> 
> Prostata Befund + Verlauf
> ...


Das, lieber Adi, ist ja nichts Neues:

-  Dein PSA steigt langsam unter der Anti-Hormontherapie.
-  Dein Urologe schweigt.
-  Von einer Metastasierung ist trotz hohem Anfangs-PSA nicht eine Spur zu erkennen.

Lies bitte noch einmal den Beitrag #47  von Urologe FS.
Da sind fünf Optionen aufgeführt, die derzeit nicht weiter zu ergänzen sind.

Es ist wohl an der Zeit, dass Du dir einen anderen Urologen suchst,
der Gesprächspartner ist, mit dem Du Optionen besprechen kannst,
der sich deinen Fragen stellt, bevor sich allenfalls eine Kastrationsresistenz
einstellen sollte.

Carpe diem!
Konrad / Hvielemi

----------

